#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Vrouwen in het vak?

## rinus bakker

Er is nog steeds hoop: [:I]
we hebben minimaal al vier dames in ons midden...
- Jolijn
- Loes
- Iris
- Sandra
- dat is dan toch gauw 0,01%? [:0]

Nadeel: 
in dit rare land blijkt dat wanneer er meer vrouwen in een vakgebied (komen te) werken de hoogte van de betaling (aanmerkelijk) gemiddeld lager is / wordt! [} :Smile: ]
Dus meiden - gedraag je als een kerel! [8D]
Anders zijn we allemaal de l*l!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ.T

Je moet gewoon een beetje ballen hebben in dit wereldje.
Wat meer dames zou wel leuk zijn, maar het blijft toch een mannen wereldje.
Misschien moeten we gewoon geduld hebben en komt het vanzelf wel.
Vroeger waren ook vrijwel alle artsen mannelijk en werd arts gezien als een beroep waar vrouwen niet thuis hoorden, nu is dit toch al aardig veranderd en zie je een verhouding van ongeveer 70/30, 60/40. Dat is toch al een flinke verandering in die paar jaar.
Trouwens een hele nette oproep (ahum) ''Gedrag je als een kerel, anders zijn we allemaal de lul'' haha :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropsen

Eerst zijn het nog dames ... nu al meiden ... strax bimbo's? [ :Embarrassment: )]

Maar ik tel nu 4 dames ... er zijn er toch wel meer?

----------


## giserke

tellen deze die vroeger dame waren ook mee?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ.T

Heb je ons wat uit te leggen giserke? [:P]

----------


## cobi

Ik kom vrouwen zat tegen in het vak. Ze staat alleen niet naast/achter de buhne maar meestal erop in de vorm van danseressen.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja cobi, maar dat telt niet, want als we alle zangeressen en danseressen moetten meetellen, dan blijven de mannen denk ik achter.

We hebben het hier puur om de techniek neem ik aan[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

het zijn er niet veel die in deze branche op technisch gebied bezig zijn, maar degenen die ik ken zijn allemaal ex fotomodel ofzo, zijn allemaal plaatjes [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
en zo'n vriendin zoek ik ook nog, want dan kan ze lekker mee op klus, op die manier zit er geen meid thuis die kwaad is als je het weekend weer wegbent  :Big Grin: 
Dus bij deze  :Wink:

----------


## gaffer

Vind ook dat er meer vrouwen in ons vak moeten komen maar inderdaad zijn er steeds meer dames die komen kijken wat ons vak inhoud.
Erg positief vind ik het om te zien dat ook op de opleidingen steeds meer vrouwen hun gezicht laten zien,dat maakt het voor de mannelijke techneuten soms extra leuk om te werken,soms ook weer niet en misschien compenseert het het af en toe te veel aanwezige mannen(macho)gedrag op de vloer.
Persoonlijk ben ik er erg trots op dat ons theater als een van de weinige in nederland beschikt over een vrouwelijke hoofd techniek.
Dus vrouwen.......u bent van harte welkom!!!

Groeten Gaffer.

----------


## showband

Ik kan zonder enige schroom melden dat ik al vanaf mijn eerste band (1982) tot nu nog nooit een vrouw in de de techniek heb meegemaakt. (nee, nooit geweigerd! Gewoon nog nooit gezien [B)]) Er is de laatste tien jaar wel een enorme aanwas van dames die nou eens zélf een instrument bespelen. (bas, drums enz)

Waaruit ik voorzichtig concludeer dat dames in de techniek gelijk doorstromen naar een niveau "duurder" dan de scene van de PA verhuur voor "band met gemiddeld 150 tot 400 man publiek".

Gek genoeg zijn de vertegenwoordigers van eventementenbureaus, de leiding vanuit de horeca, bobo's-waarvan-ik-niet-kan-peilen-welke-taak-ze-hebben dan weer wel opvallend vaak vrouwen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Dus meiden - gedraag je als een kerel! [8D]



Nou vriendelijk bedankt, maar dat is wat mij betrefd niet nodig hoor... ben er al tegengekomen van dat soort... bahbah!
Dat geld overigens niet voor Loes, alhoewel ze wel de rook&drink gewoontes heeft van een techneut [:P] (goed bedoelde gezelligheid!)

----------


## rinus bakker

We hebben juist in de eerste helft van de jaren 80 een behoorlijke lichting vrouwen in licht en geluid gehad - ja zelfs kortstondig 
een 'rigster' (Immie; waar ben je gebleven?)
en 
een 'groundster' (Marina; zit nu bij Prolyte).
Maar die hebben dus uiteindelijk werk in allerlei andere richtingen gevonden 
en geen echte nieuwe lichting dames opgeleverd.
En het is mede daarom dat we nu in deze business zulke vorstelijke vergoedingen voor ons werk genieten..... [8D]

----------


## FiëstaLj

Je vergeet sabine rinus !!

----------


## DjFx

Ik mis foto's [:P]

----------


## Kevin_DM

Op tour toch al regelmatig met vrouwen mee in crew gezeten... Blijkbaar geraken ze hier toch wel meer en meer binnen.

----------


## sidhe

En bedankt Rinus.... Vergeet mij maar weer [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Ik denk dat het wel mee valt hoor, vooral in het theater lopen er best veel rond. Alleen in de R&R zijn er wat minder, denk dat dat komt omdat veel bedrijven je toch nog niet serieus nemen (heb wat moeten bekvechten met vorige werkgevers voordat ik achter een lichttafel kon staan[} :Smile: ]) 

De producent van mijn huidige tour, vind het juist erg fijn dat er een vrouw meegaat, omdat de mannen zich dan wat minder lomp gedragen!
Hij claimt zelfs dat vrouwen beter en sneller kunnen stellen, maar daar doe ik maar geen uitspraak over :Wink: 

Enne Rinus wie weet tot binnenkort!

----------


## axs

Jullie vergeten in alle drukte ook nog Heleen!
En zij is het niet waard om zomaar vergeten te worden  :Wink: 

Verder zijn er idd verschillende vrouwen te vinden in dit 'wereldje'

- flash belgie biedt al een 2 tal lichtvrouwtjes werk (Anneliese en euh...naam ff kwijt... Sofie/An?)
- Ariane (Pearl-operate-STER)
- Stephanie (lampie en operate-STER)
- Anne (rig-STER)
- ... vergeet er nog wel wat zeker?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik ben ook al enkele dames tegen gekomen.
Hoeveel van alle technici van Nederland/België zitten op dit forum? Een klein deel.
Hoeveel van alle technicae van Nederland/België zitten op dit forum?
Ook een klein deel.

Welliswaar is in verhouding de groep dames veel kleiner. Misschien dat zij andere dingen te doen hebben in hun vrije tijd (make-up bijwerken en zo [ :Embarrassment: )]).

----------


## Kevin_DM

Vrouwen op tour is dikwijls echt interessant als extra motivatie voor stagehands (ah ja, macho gedrag, zichzelf willen bewijzen); Heb al regelmatig gemerkt dat waardat wij, de mannen, de (meestal weliswaar totaal ongeinteresseerde stagehands) niet kunnen motiveren, de vrouwen wel lukt...

----------


## Booster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> Jullie vergeten in alle drukte ook nog Heleen!
> En zij is het niet waard om zomaar vergeten te worden



[:I] Thanx AXS  :Smile: 

En Kevin: Dat klopt absoluut!
Als vrouw in je uppie tillen wat de stage hands met z'n 2-en zeulen werkt vaak erg motiverend (ARBO even daar gelaten)... vrouwelijke charmes kunnen ook erg goed motiveren schijnt (??)

Jammer vind ik dat ik nog vaak genoeg tegen de vooroordelen aanloop:
Een vrouw kan niet tillen, een vrouw kan niet techniesch zijn, een vrouw heeft geen logisch inzicht... 
Ook zinnen die ik vaak hoor "wat leuk dat je een dagje met je vriendje mee kijkt" of "de band is er voorlopig nog niet hoor".
{Misschien dat je als vrouw juist wel een stap harder moet lopen om te jezelf te bewijzen??)

En och, qua gedragen als kerel: ik scheld en boer harder dan m'n band en crew bij elkaar... telt dat?

----------


## rinus bakker

Sorry dames als ik jullie nog niet genoemd heb,
maar daarvoor zijn jullie gelukkig zelf ook 'mans' genoeg.

En .... 
halen we al de 1%?

----------


## AJB

Ik vind vrouwen absoluut gekwalificeerd, en moet zeggen dat ik ze graag in mijn crews zou hebben..  Helaas; er is verdomd weinig aanbod... En dat terwijl ze creatief en technisch waarschijnlijk dezelfde kwalificaties hebben als mannen (alhoewel de interesse met name berust bij het artistieke idee, ipv de technisch uitwerking ervan.)

Reden om niet alle crew vrouwelijk te maken; ze kunnen geen leiding geven  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: [ :Embarrassment: )][:I][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][B)][:X][8D]

----------


## Booster

hahahaha dat denk jij hahaha

[} :Smile: ]ZWEEP D'R OVER![} :Smile: ]

----------


## AJB

Dan ben jij de uitzondering die de regel bevestigt... Meestal is het zo; " He, zou je alsjeblieft even blabla kunnen doen als je strakjes even tijd hebt ? dank je wel hoor.." ...

Vrouwen laten sociale zaken en emoties meespelen in alle beslissingen en commando's, dat maakt vrouwen ook zo leuk. Maar leiding geven,... neuh,.. :Big Grin: [B)][B)][B)] :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi AJB
Dus moet ik 'leiding geven' in jouw optiek alleen maar vatten in militaire termen:
"Befehl ist Befehl" ... und jetzt ... und schnell ... und Donnerwetterscheisse.
Dat werkt ook maar voor een beperkt deel van de wereld hoor, 
laten we zeggen ongeveer de helft.

----------


## Iris

Tja...dat vrouwen het macho gedrag in toom houden is inderdaad wel zo. Ik begon in t theater toen ik 13 of 14 was geloof ik. 
En in die 4 jaar dat ik er zit heb ik er een stuk of 8 papa's bij én ben ik in die tijd degene geworden die de meest vulgaire praat uitkraamt denk ik zo [:I] 
T zal de puberteit wel zijn [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

En wat emoties betreft...mannen zijn net zo erg!

*als zij hun pik achterna lopen...werken ze veel harder voor je!*

Dus...hoezo wij kunnen niet leidinggeven  :Wink:

----------


## Overdrive

Bedoel je met leiding geven niet eigenlijk manipuleren [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## stijnH

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> - flash belgie biedt al een 2 tal lichtvrouwtjes werk (Anneliese en euh...naam ff kwijt... Sofie/An?)



de naam die je kwijt bent is Sofie :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iris_
> *als zij hun pik achterna lopen...werken ze veel harder voor je!*



zoals al eerder gezegd:
*Iris rulez* :Big Grin:

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> Bedoel je met leiding geven niet eigenlijk manipuleren []




Tsja, werkt toch blijkbaar...

----------


## LuxProDeo

Iemand hier bekend met de term "generaliseren" ?  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )][:X] :Smile: 

LuxProDeo

----------


## Upgrading your system

Gepost door AJB




> citaat:Ik vind vrouwen absoluut gekwalificeerd, en moet zeggen dat ik ze graag in mijn crews zou hebben.. Helaas; er is verdomd weinig aanbod...



haha, ik heb 3 vrouwen lopen nu, 2in de ontwerp en 1 techie, wil je er 1 lenen??[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

ownee, doe maar niet, ik ben er erg zuinig op, ik heb net uit betrouwbare bron dat er 



> citaat:verdomd weinig aanbod



 is :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Nee, vrouwen op de werkplek zijn als het biertje na vijven, lekker en verfrissend[8D][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] (behalve op sommige maandelijkse dagen, dan kan je ze beter vrij geven[xx(])

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iris_
> 
> Tja...dat vrouwen het macho gedrag in toom houden is inderdaad wel zo. Ik begon in t theater toen ik 13 of 14 was geloof ik. 
> En in die 4 jaar dat ik er zit heb ik er een stuk of 8 papa's bij én ben ik in die tijd degene geworden die de meest vulgaire praat uitkraamt denk ik zo [:I] 
> T zal de puberteit wel zijn []



Dat maakt jou dan ongeveer 18 en geinteresseerd in techniek... DOELGROEP/FOTO'S!  :Big Grin:  Zo, heb ik de regel weer goed bevestigd lijkt me [8D]

----------


## Iris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Dat maakt jou dan ongeveer 18 en geinteresseerd in techniek... DOELGROEP/FOTO'S!  Zo, heb ik de regel weer goed bevestigd lijkt me [8D]



Ik ben dus pas 17 [ :Embarrassment: )] en idd geïnteresseerd in techniek. Lichttechniek. En voor foto's...zie mijn profiel en het topic "kerstgala" bij "drive-in show - foto's" 
Of hoefde je dat niet te weten?
Maar ja...ik ben niet full-time technicus. 't Is een hobby.
Ik zit nog lekker in mn examenjaar [xx(] en heb er voor gekozen om hierna antropologie te gaan studeren. 
Dus echt één van jullie...ben ik niet [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Wink: [:X][:I][^]

----------


## Booster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iris_
> 
> Dus echt één van jullie...ben ik niet [][:X][:I][^]



could have fooled me...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hoe voorspelbaar...  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iris_
> 
> heb er voor gekozen om hierna antropologie te gaan studeren.



En wat wordt je dan als ik vragen mag ? (behalve werkloos)...

[B)] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ben beetje in pestbui hoor...sorry [:I]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> 
> En wat wordt je dan als ik vragen mag ? (behalve werkloos)...



Vooral ouder AJB, dus daar schiet je niks mee op [:P] Dat geld overigens voor elke studie wel.

----------


## AJB

Absoluut, maar antropologie is volgens mij de wetenschap die zich bezighoudt met het bestuderen van de mens en het mensenlijk gedrag...(GAAP)...[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Iris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Absoluut, maar antropologie is volgens mij de wetenschap die zich bezighoudt met het bestuderen van de mens en het mensenlijk gedrag...(GAAP)...[)]



"culturele antropologie en ontwikkelingssociologie" houdt zich bezig met de sociaal / culturele kant van de mens. Dus alles wat niet in je genen zit. En dit dan bij niet-westerse / ontwikkelingslanden. Apies kijken...
Van oost-europa, azië, afrika tot zuid-amerika. De reden waarom ik dit 3 jaar geleden wilde, was vrij ideologisch...willen weten hoe mensen kunnen leven / gelukkig kunnen zijn met niks...
Daarna leek het me interessant om Indonesië beter te leren kennen, omdat mn moeder er vandaan komt, maar geen maleis spreekt, en hier is geadopteerd. Haar boeit t niet...mij boeide het een tijd enorm. Maar nu ga ik toch voor de ontwikkeling van landen. Ik ben in Botswana en Oekraïne geweest...allebei landen met een snel groeiende welvaart. En hoewel Oekraïne westerser is, is het een stuk armer(met minder aids, maar wel weer met meer ****** door tsjernobyl) en zijn de puinhopen van het communisme nog duidelijk zichtbaar. 

En om verder te reageren op AJB aka "de zeikerd", na 3 jaar in de studie te verdiepen weet ik zo onderhand inderdaad wel dat ik met deze studie zeer zwak op de arbeidsmarkt sta. Maar hiervoor geldt gewoon...de besten krijgen wel werk. Dus ben ik van plan mezelf aan zoveel mogelijk kanten te profileren, zodat ik veel kennis en vaardigheden heb en er één van de werkende antropologen wordt  :Smile: 
Misschien is er in die precieze sector barweinig werk, maar je kunt gaan werken op een consulaat tot en met maatschappijleraar worden.
Gewoon crea-bea zijn met werkzoeken[:I]

En anders toch maar verder in de lichtbizz  :Wink:

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Absoluut, maar antropologie is volgens mij de wetenschap die zich bezighoudt met het bestuderen van de mens en het mensenlijk gedrag...(GAAP)...[)]



GEEUW erg saai[V]




> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iris_En anders toch maar verder in de lichtbizz



Meer kans op werk [^]

----------


## AJB

Werk in de lichtwereld lijkt me een stuk creatiever...Maar goed als het je te doen is om eigen ontwikkeling/interesse; alle respect.. Arbeidstechnisch lijkt het me zoals gezegd geen zwaar interessante keuze  :Wink:  Als je nog werk zoekt in het licht ooit; mail ff...


Grtz. Arvid (de zeikerd[8D])

----------


## DJ.T

Volgens een recent antropologisch onderzoek is gebleken dat Indianen de langste l*l hebben.
Volgens een ander onderzoek is echter gebleken dat Friezen de dikste hebben.




Mijn naam is Winnetoe Sipkema, aangenaam. [:P]

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iris_En anders toch maar verder in de lichtbizz







> citaat:Meer kans op werk [^]



Kijk daar komt t werk al:




> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Als je nog werk zoekt in het licht ooit; mail ff...
> de zeikerd[8D]



Kijk daar hebben we ut al  :Big Grin: 




> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Volgens een recent antropologisch onderzoek is gebleken dat Indianen de langste l*l hebben.
> Volgens een ander onderzoek is echter gebleken dat Friezen de dikste hebben.



Moeten we hier iets achter zoeken?
EDIT: T is een k*t opmaak srry  :Frown:

----------


## DJ.T

Fx, lees eens wat er een paar regels onder staat, ik hoef hopelijk het grapje niet uit te leggen? Zo diep zijn we toch nog niet gezonken?  :Wink:

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Fx, lees eens wat er een paar regels onder staat, ik hoef hopelijk het grapje niet uit te leggen? Zo diep zijn we toch nog niet gezonken?



haha maar ik wou t ff zkr weten  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Zie je wel ik wist dat er iets was met Iris:
mijn eerste en mijn tweede vrouw hadden ook allebei Culturele Antropologie gestudeerd, 
en nu gaat mijn nichtje van 23 (na 5of6 mislukte studies) ook CA doen.

----------


## Iris

Voor de duidelijkheid...ik kies deze studie omdat ik het reuze interessant vind, misschien niet voor een baan, dan wel voor zelfontplooiing...in de tussentijd nog lekker blijven aanklooien met lampjes, zodat het een mooie 2e keus blijft  :Smile:  Wat ik al eerder op het forum heb verteld, is dat ik ook gekeken heb naar de studie theater & techniek aan de ahk, maar dat ik toch meer opties open wil laten dan alleen maar specialiseren in techniek. 

En Rinus...misschien heb je een aantrekkingskracht tot antropologen...(dan toch maar de studie theater & techniek dus [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

Maar genoeg over mijn personal life...dat was niet het onderwerp...

*Ik zie altijd wel foto's van lichtshows van mannen...maar wat bakken de dames er dan van??*

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Iris,
als je de kans niet wilt lopen om mij tegen te komen is het toch maar het best iets in de antropologie te gaan doen, 
(als je 1:320.000.000 te verwaarlozen vindt: in zeker 20 jaar lang niet daar geweest).
hoewel de kans om dat op de AHK te doen sinds een weekje ook weer veel kleiner is dan 1:16.000.000.

Wat betreft die fotos van die dames - alleen Jolijn waagt af en toe de stap. 
En dat zou toch zeker als 'lichtend' voorbeeld voor de andere rest mogen gelden.
Of komen we nu weer in de statistiek - gokje:
Van alle forummers lezen er ca. 80% en posten doet maar 20%
Van alle posters doet 80% dat maar incidenteel en de rest zijn de fanatiekelingen  :Big Grin: 
Van alle fervente posters doet ook maar weer 10% aan foto-bijdragen
Van alle fanatieke posters is meer dan 95% een vent.
enz enz.
Dus ...........

----------


## Kevin_DM

Tsja, had hier tot een week geleden een, jawel, female bij mij inwonen die ook lampie is... 
Gespecialiseerd in high end/ avolites, was half jaar tech op riverdance, heeft mee getourd met AC/DC als tech, gewerkt voor LSD in engeland als tech/ operator/ designer en getourd als tech/ operator voor (dacht ik) oa the Eels en nog wat engelse groepen... 
Iris... er is dus nog hoop  :Smile:  ('k zie je daar toch al op een pearl tokkelen...).

BTW voor de geinteresseerden :
http://www.avolites.org.uk/gallery/a...ne-kellens.htm

Moet wel zeggen dat ik nog maar zelden vrouwelijke geluidstechs gezien heb (behalve dan op riverdance) en nog nooit vrouwelijke rig(st)ers...

----------


## Upgrading your system

door rinus:




> citaat:mijn eerste en mijn tweede vrouw hadden ook allebei Culturele Antropologie gestudeerd,



Ok, dus we kunnen vaststellen dat jij een soort allergie voor Cultureel Antrologische vrouwen hebt?? Hoe groot is trouwens de kans dat je met twee vrouwen trouwt die dit hebben gestudeerd?  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Maargoed, scheiden vanwegen een allergie, daar kan ik inkomen maar hoe pak je dat aan als je nichtje het gaat studeren?? dat wordt toch een probleem.. Toch maar allergie middeltje gaan gebruiken??

 :Big Grin:  :Wink: [^]

----------


## SM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iris_
> 
> 
> *Ik zie altijd wel foto's van lichtshows van mannen...maar wat bakken de dames er dan van??*



PM Booster, die heeft wel wat dingen in digitaal foto-formaat. sehepweltoffeplaatjes. En kan vloeken boven het PA uit als de enige handige rolcontainer even door een ander in gebruik is. 

S.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:Moet wel zeggen dat ik nog maar zelden vrouwelijke geluidstechs gezien heb (behalve dan op riverdance) en nog nooit vrouwelijke rig(st)ers...



Rinus, had jij dan in je tijd bij Flashlight niet een vrouwelijke rigger?

----------


## Iko

Was gister bij Totalton (F1 Duitsland) en daar liep ook een blonde hard te werken en schijnt er nog 1 te zijn.. [:0] Na een half uurtje daar gewacht/gekeken te hebben is er besloten er ook maar snel 1tje aan te trekken voor in de loods  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par-av.nl_
> Rinus, had jij dan in je tijd bij Flashlight niet een vrouwelijke rigger?



Marina was jarenlang de de beste grounder van Nederland - wat betreft mij dan in elk geval! - en dat ook al dik voor de Flashperiode, maar die kwam dus echt niet in de spanten.
En pakweg een klein jaar hebben we in de Flash-tijd Immie gehad, maar toen die het vak aardig onder de knie had, kreeg ze last van haar rug, en moest ze ermee stoppen.
Zo rond 1990 was in Oslo de huisrigger ook een vrouw [-en wat voor een!]
Het zal met vrouwelijke riggers zijn net als met de meeste andere disciplines: het percentage is schrikbarend(?) laag.
Ik vermoed dat relatief nog de meeste dames werkzaam zijn in decor en licht, dus de wat creatievere vakken. 
Hoe 'technischer' en fysiek zwaarder hoe minder hun aandeel zal zijn.
Mijn eerste vrouw had wel haar vrachtwagen rijbewijs gehaald, want de controle over zo'n grote bak gaf haar wel een kick, maar dat sleepkeveren zeker niet. (En de vrachtwagens zonder stuurbekrachtiging vond ze ook maar niks.)

----------


## G-LiTe

Hoi hoi,

Metam Lights heeft een aantal vrouwen in dienst. Ik geloof zelfs dat het een tijdje de opzet was van Jacques om een all-female bedrijfje te creeren, maar ik denk dat ie die intentie heeft moet laten varen.

Wij bij Flashlight/APR Belgie hebben momenteel 2 vrouwelijke lichttechs in dienst, maar het is wel zo als Rinus zegt, als het fysiek zware karweien worden (ground-support paaltje rechttrekken of een 2 tonnertje inverted hangen) dan haken ze een beetje af.

Vrouwen op de werkvloer doorbreekt toch wel een beetje the 'in between guys sfeertje' dat er soms heerst, en dat is niet altijd slecht. Al heb ik wel eens een vrouwelijke stagehand meegemaakt op een klus, die beslist had om waarschijnlijk net dezelfde outfit aan te trekken als die waar ze de dag ervoren was mee gaan stappen. Als ik mijn complete crew ergens naartoe wou hebben, moest ik haar er maar aanzetten, de rest volgde vanzelf  :Smile:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Was gister bij Totalton (F1 Duitsland) en daar liep ook een blonde hard te werken en schijnt er nog 1 te zijn.. [:0] Na een half uurtje daar gewacht/gekeken te hebben is er besloten er ook maar snel 1tje aan te trekken voor in de loods



En jij hebt geen fototoestel op je telefoon zitten?  :Smile: 

Valt dit onder rigging? 



Ging wel met tyraps overigens [8D]

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:Metam Lights heeft een aantal vrouwen in dienst. Ik geloof zelfs dat het een tijdje de opzet was van Jacques om een all-female bedrijfje te creeren, maar ik denk dat ie die intentie heeft moet laten varen.



Ik ken in ieder geval wel een Shirley die bij Metam werkt. Ben haar wel 'ns tegengekomen als vari*lite tech op bv Paaspop Schijndel en ook is zeals operator bij Krezip wel eens op bezoek geweest. 

Verder heeft Rowwen Heze een vrouwelijke backliner en Jovink een paar jaar geleden een vrouwelijke co-operator. Wat ze (Ellen) momenteel doet weet ik eigenlijk niet zo goed..

----------


## D-mail

Voor de mannen die in het theater werken, kennen jullie Denise niet? (licht)
Brechtje (licht)
En inderdaad nog nooit vrouwelijke geluids(man) gezien.

----------


## eddy56

> citaat:JeroentjE
> Wat ze (Ellen) momenteel doet weet ik eigenlijk niet zo goed..



Naar mijn weten zit ze nu al weer een tijdje bij Flippen.

Greetz Eddy

----------


## Ibvee

Wij hebben Karel Kraaienhoff (je weet wel, die man die maxima aan het huilen heeft gemaakt) op een festival in Enkhuizen gehad, En hij heeft een vrouwelijke technicus (of is het technica??) iig is ze er ook nog wel best goed in. Was alleen wel te merken dat ze nogal in de theater hoek zit, 11 uur beginnen met soundcheck (alles was al afgesteld, was alleen voor de groep zelf) terwijl om 2 uur t concert pas begon... maja, klonk wel goed

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Ik heb mijn vriendin al erg veel geleerd over speakerkasten en als ze nu een stapeltje hout ziet dat gaat ze er automatisch even op zitten zo dus ook op deze Earthquake bashoorns:
http://img66.exs.cx/img66/2618/pict00526rq.jpg

Helaas voor jullie is deze dame dus reeds bezet!

MVG Contour

edit door mod: ook foto's van blondines moeten een beetje normaal formaat hebben...

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb mijn vriendin al erg veel geleerd over speakerkasten en als ze nu een stapeltje hout ziet dat gaat ze er automatisch even op zitten zo dus ook op deze Earthquake bashoorns:
> Helaas voor jullie is deze dame dus reeds bezet!
> 
> MVG Contour



geeft niks , ik heb het meer voor die tijger  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## rinus bakker

Niet alleen die dame is bezet, die speaker is het ook!
Je kan aan de foto ook goed zien dat die speakers aan staan op het moment van dat shot.

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Niet alleen die dame is bezet, die speaker is het ook!
> Je kan aan de foto ook goed zien dat die speakers aan staan op het moment van dat shot.



Want? (Ik zie het ff niet.)

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## Contour

Speakerkasten stonden uit!

MVG Contour

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Niet alleen die dame is bezet, die speaker is het ook!
> Je kan aan de foto ook goed zien dat die speakers aan staan op het moment van dat shot.



Toch maar bij rigging houden :-)

----------


## rinus bakker

Haar schoenen zijn toch uitgegaan door die Earthquake?  :Wink:

----------


## ralph

In theater kom ik aanzienlijk meer vrouwelijke techneuten tegen dan in de R&R scene.
Moet zeggen dat dan weer een pluspunt is voor het werken in theaters!

Hoeverre het forum een afspiegeling van de realiteit is...geen id. Mijn ervaring is het dat de mensen die touren en druk zijn bijzonder weinig tijd hebben om deel te nemen aan het forum.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> In theater kom ik aanzienlijk meer vrouwelijke techneuten tegen dan in de R&R scene.
> Moet zeggen dat dan weer een pluspunt is voor het werken in theaters!
> 
> Hoeverre het forum een afspiegeling van de realiteit is...geen id. Mijn ervaring is het dat de mensen die touren en druk zijn bijzonder weinig tijd hebben om deel te nemen aan het forum.



Of net te veel tijd, of is dit enkel bij ons op tours zo ?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> Haar schoenen zijn toch uitgegaan door die Earthquake?



Als ie zo hard blaast dat de schoenen uitgaan, word de bladmuziek die in de speaker ligt toch ook eruit geblazen (en die... eh... trafo?)? [8D]

----------


## thyzerrr

Op zich is het al triest genoeg dat het er zo weinig zijn dat je ze allemaal bij naam kent...
Ik moet zeggen dat ik er in 3 maanden theater meer tegengekomen ben dan in 4 jaar rock n roll. :Smile:

----------


## showband

@thyzerrr

Werk jij voor trevor horn? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
(wegens linkje naar de monotones. )
Ik wist niet eens dat die nog tourde! [B)]

Hij is de KING van de producers!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door thyzerrr_
> Ik moet zeggen dat ik er in 3 maanden theater meer tegengekomen ben dan in 4 jaar rock n roll.



Is dat dan iets als:
2 in theater 
en 
1 in de r'n'r?

Dit is natuurlijk een beetje een non-statement 
zo zonder echte verhoudingen/aantallen?

----------


## ralph

Nou Rinus, in de gastcrews die hier in Vianen in theatertje langskomen is het opvallend, het aantal vrouwelijke crewleden dan he!

Ik zie het discussiepunt even niet, los van het feit dat een gemengde crew wat mij betreft gezelliger is.
Iris riep het ook al ergens in dit of een ander onderwerp, meestal is de vrouw de pervert in de crew[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## kokkie

Nou ik hoor het al. Ik ben blij dat ik voorlopig bij Sofie op produktie zit. Plus nog een volgspotster en een trekken(zonder wand)operate-ster maakt 3 vrouwen op een crew van 11 dat lijkt me iets meer dan 25%, dus ik denk dat ik wel goed zit  :Big Grin: . En het mooie van vrouwen op de vloer is dat ze je goed verzorgen!

----------


## thyzerrr

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> Is dat dan iets als:
> 2 in theater 
> en 
> 1 in de r'n'r?
> 
> Dit is natuurlijk een beetje een non-statement 
> zo zonder echte verhoudingen/aantallen?



Nee, meer als 5 staat tot 0. Maar dat kan ook liggen aan de hoek van het land waar ik zit.

----------


## showband

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door thyzerrr_





> Nee, meer als 5 staat tot 0. Maar dat kan ook liggen aan de hoek van het land waar ik zit.



Wonen er in die hoek geen vrouwen? 'Kzou acuut verhuizen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Qua geluid lopen er bij Ampco nog een paar knappe dames rond, en die gooien ook net zo vrolijk mee met de RH-kasten. Alleen de  40+Midassen worden aan het sterke geslacht overgelaten...
Ook rijden ze wel eens op die grote Kassings door Nederland.

Verder hebben we een technica gehad bij The Phantom (focus?) en lopen er hier in oost-nederland nog wat dames in het alternatieve (lees : subsidie-pop) circuit. 

Ik kan er dus zo een stuk of 6 opnoemen in de geluidshoek. Waarvan 3 er gewoon full-time bezig zijn.

----------


## Bigfoot

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Qua geluid lopen er bij Ampco nog een paar knappe dames rond, en die gooien ook net zo vrolijk mee met de RH-kasten.



Leuk om te zien  :Big Grin: [^]

----------


## Siem

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Qua geluid lopen er bij Ampco nog een paar knappe dames rond, ...



Een paar? Ik kom altijd dezelfde dame tegen...

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Het kon niet uitblijven dat ik de volgende foto zou plaatsen : 

Sinds begin december oa werkzaam bij AZ19 Party Company uit Aalsmeer. Inmiddels mag ik haar tot mijn eigen crew rekenen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]



ps, werkzaam als Roadie en Lighting lady

----------


## Ibvee

BAH!! AL DAT FEMINISME!!  :Frown: [xx(][B)]

Geintje [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Ik waardeer het dat vrouwen dit vak tot een prettiger tijdverdrijf maken, en ik kan nou niet bepaald zeggen dat ik het niet fijn vind om een paar vrouwen om me heen te hebben tijdens de uitvoering  :Big Grin:  Vooral als ze begrijpen wat je zegt en bedoelt. :Wink:

----------


## Percy

Bij mij op school heb ik genoeg meisjes in de groep gehan, het nadeel was alleen dat ze eigenlijk alleen voor de zanger van de schoolband erbij zaten. De meisjes wilden het liefst nog tijdens de show de bühne op om in zijn armen te gaan liggen. Na 1 jaar is toch maar besloten dat we dat liever niet hebben, en hebben ze de groep verlaten. (maar bedenk wel, ze zijn tusssen de 12 en 16)

----------


## Juriaan

Tja, bij ons(geluid & licht op school)
was er een meisje die geluid wou doen, maar later heeft ze zich teruggetrokken
maarja ik we werken nu met een team van 4 jongens(soms 5)
en het werkt wel een beetje
de licht man en ik( ik = geluidstechnicus) zijn wel goed op elkaar ingespeeld
maar die andere 2:P zo sloom als de klote
Maarja, als er een vrouw bij is ga je je toch anders gedragen
en zeker als het een knappe is :Smile:

----------


## Sandra

Djeez... Wat maakt het nou uit of je als vrouw knap bent of niet? Zolang je je werk maar doet, toch? Lijkt me een stuk belangrijker dan hoe je eruit ziet en welke charmes je al dan niet gebruikt...[xx(]

----------


## ralph

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sandra_
> 
> Djeez... Wat maakt het nou uit of je als vrouw knap bent of niet? Zolang je je werk maar doet, toch? Lijkt me een stuk belangrijker dan hoe je eruit ziet en welke charmes je al dan niet gebruikt...[xx(]



Typisch een opmerking zoals alleen mooie vrouwen die kunnen plaatsen :Wink: 

Maareuh..ik werk liever samen met een lelijke vrouw dan een knappe man  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra

> citaat:Typisch een opmerking zoals alleen mooie vrouwen die kunnen plaatsen



Wacht maar tot je me ziet, dan ren je waarschijnlijk gillend weg!





> citaat:Maareuh..ik werk liever samen met een lelijke vrouw dan een knappe man



Ik ook! 

Was leuk trouwens: was een maand of twee geleden in Dordrecht aan het werk. Er waren daar twee (hele toffe!)meiden aan het werk. Plus ik, en maar 2 mannen! WE OUTNUMBERED MEN!!!! Ook al was het maar voor 1 dagje...

----------


## bafplus

nou hebben we het wel over mooie vrouwen..maar ik heb er daarvan maar 2 met foto gezien...
zo kunnen we natuurlijk nooi oordelen over uiterlijk en of we je al vaker ergens gezien hebben.

----------


## Sandra

Ik wil best een foto ergens bijzetten, maar heb haast geen foto's van mezelf, laat staan foto's waarop ik aan het werk ben! [:I]

----------


## Percy

Dan weet je wat je naar je volgende klus zeker mee moet nemen.. Camera

----------


## showband

is dit de plaats om die mop te vertellen van die ambtenaar die nooit foto's had van zichzelf als hij aan het werk was? [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## kokkie

Ik ken één Sandra in het vak en dat is de Lightmistress, ben jij het?

----------


## Sandra

Ja!  :Smile:  Wie ben jij dan?

----------


## thyzerrr

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> @thyzerrr
> 
> Werk jij voor trevor horn? []
> (wegens linkje naar de monotones. )
> Ik wist niet eens dat die nog tourde! [B)]
> 
> Hij is de KING van de producers!



Hee, nee hoor da's mn eigen band :Smile: 
En die tourt me nog lang niet vaak genoeg.

Thijs

----------


## showband

de monotones hebben [edit] in 1980 [/edit] een behoorlijk grote hit gehad. (single "mono" op catmusic) Ben je niet bang voor verwarring?

----------


## thyzerrr

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> de monotones hebben een behoorlijk grote wereldwijde hit gehad. Ben je niet bang voor verwarring?



Ik vermoed dat dat wel los zal lopen. Ten eerste omdat dat in 1958 was, en daarnaast maken wij iets ruigere herrie :Smile: 

Rubberen Robbie had in de jaren zeventig een band met dezelfde naam, en heb je in Duitsland nog de Rodgau Monotones.

----------


## ralph

Echt weer muziekanten: hebben we een onderwerp over vrouwen in het vak, gaat het uiteindelijk weer over muziek!!!!

----------


## Booster

Nu alleen nog sex als onderwerp en we hebben alle eerste levensbehoeftes gehad

----------


## Kevin_DM

Net job in Rusland gedaan... alles in Russisch... dus wij geen snars van begrijpen, en zij ons niet.
Hadden ze vertalers  voorzien, 4 vrouwen, en 2 man. Nuja, hands die onder de mannen stonden voerden geen klop uit, zij die onder vrouwen stonden zwaar aan werk. En 1 vrouw (nuja, 26 jr) die dr in haar eentje volledig transport regelde en begeleidde (tussen St-petersburg en Moskou, in -24° C, na een load-out van 20 uur, meteen drna load-in begon (eerst rigging, waarbij ze mee in dak trok), drna support voor mijn boeltje, zodat ze toch vlotjes aan een 70-uur dagje kwam... In Rusland dus betaald aan 50$ per dag. En ze zag dr verdomd goed uit !
chapeau !

 :Smile: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Importeren die tante!
Desnoods meesmokkelen in een grote f.c.

----------


## kokkie

2Sandra

Eerst iets met cruise terminal, later iets met paarden en ook nog iets met een dayzers valentijnsshow

----------


## Johannez

Zijn de dames van Metam al genoemd?

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:Zijn de dames van Metam al genoemd?



Ja.

----------

